# Common Sentra Problems



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Hey Gents- 
Most of my time is on the Altima threads. With that said I have a 1996 GXE Sentra, 110,000 miles 1.6 engine. So far I replaced the starter, oil seal , front and read brakes, full tune up. 
So like the Altima that has its common problems, intake gasket leaks and oil in the distrubitor, what are some of the common issues with the Sentras that everyone seems to mention? 

thanks
Frank


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

nothing really. you already replaced the front oil seal.


----------

